# م محمد عبدالرحيم 1000 مبروك



## aati badri (9 ديسمبر 2012)

و لله الحمد أول مسلم و عربى يحصل على شهادة مهندس محترف HFDP من ASHRAE


----------



## aati badri (9 ديسمبر 2012)

Healthcare Facility Design Professional Certification | ashrae.org


----------



## عاطف 58 (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*ألف مليييييييييييييييييون مبروك يامهندس / محمد - ورفع الله قدرك وشأنك - والمسلمون أجمعين .*


----------



## مهاجر (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*مبروووووووك*

السلام عليكم

نشكر الأخ: aati badri

كما نبارك للمهندس محمد بإسم إدارة ملتقى المهندسين العرب حصوله على هذه الشهادة الإحترافية

وياريت طارح الموضوع يضيف بعض المعلومات عن الشهادة وفائدتها لمن أراد الحصول عليها.

المشرف العام


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (10 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## aati badri (10 ديسمبر 2012)

mohamed mech 
هذا هو اليوسر نيم لمن لا يعرفون الاسم الحقيقي لم محمد عبدالرحيم


----------



## aati badri (10 ديسمبر 2012)

كدا يا مؤمن


----------



## aati badri (10 ديسمبر 2012)

مهاجر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> نشكر الأخ: aati badri
> 
> ...



ASHRAE has developed the Healthcare Facility Design Professional (HFDP) certification program in close collaboration with the American Society for Healthcare Engineering (ASHE) of the American Hospital Association. Candidates who earn the HFDP certification have demonstrated a well-rounded understanding and knowledge of medical terminology and facility operations as they affect HVAC&R design in healthcare facilities.

من هنا

Healthcare Facility Design Professional Certification | ashrae.org


----------



## مهاجر (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*شكر وتقدير بإسم إدارة ملتقى المهندسين العرب*

السلام عليكم

اخواني أعضاء قسم هندسة التبريد والتكييف 

اريد أن اثني على حبكم لبعضكم وعملكم بروح الفريق الواحد في قسم هندسة التكييف

اشكر جميع أعضاء قسم هندسة التكييف على الجهود المبذولة 

إدارة ملتقى المهندسين العرب​


----------



## مهاجر (10 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير على سرعة تجاوبك

بالتوفيق للجميع



aati badri قال:


> ASHRAE has developed the Healthcare Facility Design Professional (HFDP) certification program in close collaboration with the American Society for Healthcare Engineering (ASHE) of the American Hospital Association. Candidates who earn the HFDP certification have demonstrated a well-rounded understanding and knowledge of medical terminology and facility operations as they affect HVAC&R design in healthcare facilities.
> 
> من هنا
> 
> Healthcare Facility Design Professional Certification | ashrae.org


----------



## aati badri (10 ديسمبر 2012)

[h=3]Steps for earning a certification[/h]*The HFDP examination is available worldwide and at your convenience.* View Some Sample Exam Items 
Tips and Strategies for ASHRAE Certification Examination Preparation 

Read the Guidebook. The Guidebook contains important information related to the examination, eligibility requirements, and available resources for the HFDP program.​

Complete the Application.
After ASHRAE approves your application, you will receive information about how to register for the HFDP examination at a testing center worldwide. In the U.S., most testing centers are in H&R Block offices. You must register for and take the examination within 90 days of the approval of your application. 
*Questions?* Feel free to contact us at [email protected].​


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (10 ديسمبر 2012)

معلش لسا تلميذ ياهندسه والف مبرووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## aati badri (10 ديسمبر 2012)

مؤمن عاشور قال:


> معلش لسا تلميذ ياهندسه والف مبرووووووووووووووووووك



يكفي حضورك يا هندسة


----------



## zanitty (10 ديسمبر 2012)

مبروك مبروك مبروك 
مبروك عليكم و علينا 

امال العريس شخصيا فين 

عموما بعد اذن الاعضاء الموضوع للتثبيت فتره مؤقته لتلقى التهانى


----------



## م. رياض النجار (10 ديسمبر 2012)

ألف مليون تريلون مبارك للأخ العزيز المهندس محمد

وما شاء الله عنك ​


----------



## mohamed mech (10 ديسمبر 2012)

aati badri قال:


> و لله الحمد أول مسلم و عربى يحصل على شهادة مهندس محترف HFDP من ASHRAE



الحمد لله الذى بنعمته تتم الصالحات
بارك الله فيك اخى العزيز و أشكرك على التهنئة كما يسعدنا ان تكون انت المحترف التالى



عاطف 58 قال:


> *ألف مليييييييييييييييييون مبروك يامهندس / محمد - ورفع الله قدرك وشأنك - والمسلمون أجمعين .*


بارك الله فيك يا أخى عاطف و عقبالك
و فى شهادة اخرى مميزة اسمها محترف تصميم مبانى عالية الكفاءة على نفس الموقع انصحك بها




مهاجر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> نشكر الأخ: aati badri
> 
> ...



بارك الله فيك يا أخى مهاجر و اشكر لك إهتمامك بقسم التكييف هذه الايام




مؤمن عاشور قال:


> مشاهدة المرفق 86068




عقبالك يا مهندس مؤمن إبدء أنت و إحنا معاك



zanitty قال:


> مبروك مبروك مبروك
> مبروك عليكم و علينا
> 
> امال العريس شخصيا فين
> ...



العريس شكله هرب من عزومة المندى
عقباك يابو منو




riyadh1 قال:


> ألف مليون تريلون مبارك للأخ العزيز المهندس محمد
> 
> وما شاء الله عنك ​



بارك الله فيك اخى رياض و بالتوفيق لك و للاخوة جميعا


----------



## iNkHeArT (10 ديسمبر 2012)

مليوووووووووووون مبروك يا باشمهندس محمد
ومن نجاح لنجاح انشاءالله:75:


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (10 ديسمبر 2012)

الف مليووووووووووون مبروك يا هندسة ومن تقدم الي تقدم ان شاء الله 

تحياتي لك ولك مني خالص التقدير والاحترام


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (10 ديسمبر 2012)

ألف ألف مبروك مهندس محمد عبد الرحيم وتستحقها عن جدارة جعلك الله زخرا للإسلام والمسلمين ونفع بك الجميع إن شاء الله


----------



## محمد العطفي (10 ديسمبر 2012)

الف الف الف مبروك وربنا يجعلك نفعا وزخرا للاسلام والمسلمين ومن الموفقين والنافعين للامة الاسلامية


----------



## PS_HVAC (10 ديسمبر 2012)

مليون مبارك يا بش مهندس 

ومنها للاعلى ان شاء الله 

:14::14:​


----------



## أسيل عبد الرزاق (10 ديسمبر 2012)

مبروك محمد

ولكن ممكن ان تخبرنا كيف حصلت عليها ​


----------



## كاسر (10 ديسمبر 2012)

ما شاء الله تبارك الله

الف مبرووووك يامهندس محمد

خطوة رائعة بحمد الله وتستاهل كل خير

اسال الله أن ينفعك بها ويتابع عليك باخواتها

بصراحة .. حفزتنا للتفكير بمثل هذه الشهادات

ولن نزال نتعلم منكم الكثير والكثير

والشكر المسبوغ لاخي عبدالعاطي فله فضل السبق بانعاشنا بهذا الخبر الساااار


هل من الممكن يامهندس محمد ان تعطينا لمحة سريعة عن:

كيف ومتى او متى وكيف 
حضرة فكرة الشهادة في ذهنك

ما هو الدافع للحصول على هذه الشهادة بالذات... هل هناك من يسأل عنها في عالمنا العربي؟؟
وهل لها قيمة حسية من ناحية الراتب.. يعني من يملك الشهادة يحصل على زيادة نسبة معينة

كم استغرقت فترة التحضير الجاد للاختبار؟

هل هناك مراجع مهمة ومراجع اهم؟ تركز على الاختبار

ما هو الاختبار الذي تنصح به ليعود النفع على امتنا الاسلامية؟

معليش.. اسئلة تحقيق هههه
لكن حبيت نستفيد والاخوة


----------



## mohamedtop (10 ديسمبر 2012)

مليار مبروك للمهندس محمد وربنا ينفعك بعلمك ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## aati badri (11 ديسمبر 2012)

لكل امة عباقرتها او عبقرييها
ومحمد من عباقرة او عبقريي هذه الامة
شكرا لكل الذين لبوا النداء
واحتفلوا معي ب ومع المهندس محمد بهذا الفتح المبين
والذي اتمنى ان يكون حافزا لكل الشباب كما اشار الحبيب م كاسر
وفي انتظار قمرنا للرد على كل الاستفسارات والتساؤلات


----------



## MOSTAFAZEDAN (11 ديسمبر 2012)

إن أمة أنجبت العظماء
طبيعي أن يكون فيها أمثال
محمد عبد الرحيم
مبارك وإلى الأمام​


----------



## aymanfatouhali (11 ديسمبر 2012)

بالتوفيق بصفة مستمرة أنشاء الله


----------



## الدكة (11 ديسمبر 2012)

الف مبروك لمهندسنا العزيز وبالتوفيق


----------



## أسيل عبد الرزاق (11 ديسمبر 2012)

طيب ما هي الطريقة ولا سر؟


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (12 ديسمبر 2012)

ألف مليون مبروك يا حبيب قلبي 
تستاهل أكثر و أكثر من التكريم و التهنئة
و نسأل الله لكم المزيد من توفيق الله تعالي
انت قامة نفخر بزمالتك و صداقتك و اخوتك و عطاؤك الذي لا ينضب و نعتز بك إنسانا وأخا و خبيرا و أستاذا ،
زادكم الله من فضله
اخوكم و رفيقكم على الدرب : صبري سعيد


----------



## fantomas (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*hgف الف مبروك وبالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله تعالى
*


----------



## رجل الصناعة (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*ألف مليون مبروك ياهندسة وندعو لك بالتوفيق دائماً*


----------



## mohamed mech (12 ديسمبر 2012)

iNkHeArT قال:


> مليوووووووووووون مبروك يا باشمهندس محمد
> ومن نجاح لنجاح انشاءالله:75:



بارك الله فيك أخى الكريم



م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد قال:


> الف مليووووووووووون مبروك يا هندسة ومن تقدم الي تقدم ان شاء الله
> 
> تحياتي لك ولك مني خالص التقدير والاحترام




بارك الله فيك يا هندسة وعقبالك




طاهرمحمدمنصور قال:


> ألف ألف مبروك مهندس محمد عبد الرحيم وتستحقها عن جدارة جعلك الله زخرا للإسلام والمسلمين ونفع بك الجميع إن شاء الله



جزاك الله كل خير يا مهندس طاهر



محمد العطفي قال:


> الف الف الف مبروك وربنا يجعلك نفعا وزخرا للاسلام والمسلمين ومن الموفقين والنافعين للامة الاسلامية




بارك الله فيك يا هندسة



PS_HVAC قال:


> مليون مبارك يا بش مهندس
> 
> ومنها للاعلى ان شاء الله
> 
> :14::14:​




بارك الله فيك يا مهندس و عقبال ما نشوفك حاصل على pe



أسيل عبد الرزاق قال:


> مبروك محمد
> 
> ولكن ممكن ان تخبرنا كيف حصلت عليها ​



جزاكم الله خير وسوف أقوم بتوضيح الخطوات بالتفصيل فى مشاركة تالية


----------



## mohamed mech (12 ديسمبر 2012)

كاسر قال:


> ما شاء الله تبارك الله
> 
> الف مبرووووك يامهندس محمد
> بارك الله فيك يا مهندس كاسر
> ...



جزاك الله كل خير و بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## mohamed mech (12 ديسمبر 2012)

mohamedtop قال:


> مليار مبروك للمهندس محمد وربنا ينفعك بعلمك ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


جزاك الله كل خير و ننتظر أن نهنئك انت أيضا


aati badri قال:


> لكل امة عباقرتها او عبقرييها
> ومحمد من عباقرة او عبقريي هذه الامة
> شكرا لكل الذين لبوا النداء
> واحتفلوا معي ب ومع المهندس محمد بهذا الفتح المبين
> ...



شكرا ليك أنت و عقبالك بس أنت لحق تشوف التوقيع إمتا يا هندسة
أنت مشرف واحنا مش عارفين



MOSTAFAZEDAN قال:


> إن أمة أنجبت العظماء
> طبيعي أن يكون فيها أمثال
> محمد عبد الرحيم
> مبارك وإلى الأمام​


جزاك الله خير كثير وما أكثر ما لا نعلم



aymanfatouhali قال:


> بالتوفيق بصفة مستمرة أنشاء الله



بارك الله فيك يا هندسة و بالتوفيق لك


الدكة قال:


> الف مبروك لمهندسنا العزيز وبالتوفيق



الدكة أكيد مش هيكون رقم 3 لانه هيكون رقم 2 و إن كان رقم إثنين محجوز



أسيل عبد الرزاق قال:


> طيب ما هي الطريقة ولا سر؟



فى المشاركة التالية الطريق بالتفصيل و شكرا على الاهتمام والتهنئة


----------



## mohamed mech (12 ديسمبر 2012)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> ألف مليون مبروك يا حبيب قلبي
> تستاهل أكثر و أكثر من التكريم و التهنئة
> و نسأل الله لكم المزيد من توفيق الله تعالي
> انت قامة نفخر بزمالتك و صداقتك و اخوتك و عطاؤك الذي لا ينضب و نعتز بك إنسانا وأخا و خبيرا و أستاذا ،
> ...


أنتم السباقون ونحن التابعون يا دكتور



fantomas قال:


> *hgف الف مبروك وبالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله تعالى
> *


جزاكم الله كل خير وعقبالكم



رجل الصناعة قال:


> *ألف مليون مبروك ياهندسة وندعو لك بالتوفيق دائماً*


إنت مش هرد على مشاركتك علشان لسه حالا متكلمين فى التليفون
ههههههههههه
بارك الله فيك و عقبالك


----------



## mohamed mech (12 ديسمبر 2012)

الطريق الى الشهادة من الالف الى الياء
اولا التوكل على الله

ثم يفضل التسجيل كعضو فى أشرى للاستفادة من الخصومات
لان الامتحان للعضو بـ 295 دولار و لغير العضو بـ 415 يعنى الفرق 120 دولار

فى حين ان العضوية لمدة سنة بحوالى 190 دولار و يحصل العضو على شهادة عضوية و كارنية اشرى بالاضافة الى كتاب مطبوع و سى دى لكتاب الهاند بوك لنفس العام

كما أن إعادة الامتحان مسموحة لمرة واحدة بعد مرور 3 شهور من تاريخ الامتحان الاول للعضو برسوم قدرها 125 دولار و لغير العضو بـ 195 دولار

يوجد عدد من الملفات الهامة عن الشهادة يمكن تنزيلها من الرابط التالى
http://www.ashrae.org/education--ce...re-facility-design-professional-certification

بعدها يلزم التسجيل من جديد
للتسجيل فى الامتحان يتم إتباع الخطوات على الموقع 
Application 

https://xp20.ashrae.org/secure/HFDP/HFDP.html

و إكمال البيانات و يتم تجهيز بطاقة فيزا او ماستر كارد لدفع الرسوم

هناك شرط خبرة سنين فى مجال المستشفيات و اعتقد أنه غير ملزم

و بعد اسبوعين تقريبا من تاريخ تقديم الطلب سوف يتم الرد بالموفقة و بعدها سوف يتم تحصيل الرسوم من بطاقة الفيزا 

ثم سوف يتم ارسال رقم لك و توجيهك الى موقع AMP
و هو مركز امتحانات دولى له فروع كثيرة حول العالم

و سيطلب منك تحديد مركز قريب منك للامتحان و تحديد ثلاث تواريخ مناسبة لك للامتحان خلال مدة أقصاها 3 شهور و أقلها اسبوعين

Test Center List

و سوف يتم ارسال ايميل لك لتاكيد يوم و ساعة و مكان الامتحان

يوم الامتحان تذهب الى المركز و معك بطاقة شخصية و رخصة قيادة او جواز سفر

و يفضل ان تذهب له مرة قبل يوم الامتحات للتاكد منه

اما الامتحان فهو 115 سوال منها 15 غير محسوبة وغير معلومة ( صح زى غلط) 

الامتحان إختيار من اربع إجابات
و لا يوجد خصم درجات على الاجابات الخاطئة
يعنى اللى متعرفوش خمن

و يوجد وسيلة لعمل علامة على الاسئلة التى تود مرجعاتها فى حال ان الوقت كان كافى لك
و الوقت على قدر الاسئلة فقط

ساعتين 120 دقيقة
هناك اسئلة تحتاج 20 ثانية فقط
و اخرى لدقيقتين

و يجب التركيز على السرعة و قراءة السؤال بصوت عالى للتاكد من المعنى المطلوب

الامتحان سهل جدا و يحتاج الى تركيزو ذهن صافى نسبياً ساعة الامتحان

لا يسمح بالموبايل او وسائل الاتصال

و على الرابط التالى تجد الكتب اللازم دراستها لدخول الامتحان

http://www.4shared.com/rar/4qhqukJGba/New_Folder.html

موجود بها علامات على النقاط الهامة التى بعضها يخص الامتحان باللون الاصفر 

بعد اسبوعين من الامتحان سوف يصل الى عنوانك البريدى خطاب بالنتيجة
النجاح تقريبا من 80/100

و بعدها بـ 8 اسابيع تصل الشهادة
و هى صالحة لمدة 3 سنوات يلزم بعدها تجديدها

و يوجد هنا قائمة بإسماء 301 شخص الحاصلين عليها حول العالم
و هم 295 شخص داخل الولايات المتحدة
و 6 خارجها
http://cms.ashrae.biz/certification/HFDP.php

و لمزيد من المعلومات يتم الاطلاع على الملف المرفق
و بالتوفيق للجميع

و لله الحمد اولا وأخر
و السلام عليكم
​


----------



## كاسر (12 ديسمبر 2012)

معلومات
ومعلومات
ومعلومات
وروعة
وابداع
وجمال
واسلوب
وتميز
و...

و أستغفر الله 

ولكني منبهر، سعيد بهذا الكلام الجميل، 

جزيل الشكرررر

ويعجز الشكر عن الوفاء
ولكنه الدعاء بإذن الله حق على المحسن لنا

وجزاك الله خيرا..

جاري تحميل الملفات...

تم التحميل،،، مرااااجع ولا أروع
اللهم اجزه عنا خير الجزاء
وبارك له في علمه وبدنه وأهله وماله
ومتع به على طاعتك يا أكرم الأكرمين​


----------



## mohamed mech (12 ديسمبر 2012)

كاسر قال:


> معلومات
> ومعلومات
> ومعلومات
> وروعة
> ...



ها خلصت كام كتاب لحد دلوقتى
شد حيلك مفيش وقت​


----------



## محب الحرمين (13 ديسمبر 2012)

ما شاء الله تبارك الله يعلم الله كم انا سعيد بذلك الخبر وفي نفس الوقت فخور بك واسال الله لك ان ينقلك لما هو الافضل دائما لك وللاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (13 ديسمبر 2012)

تسلم يابو حميد الفرحة خلت محب الحرمين يظهر و يبان 
دايما تفوقك و اتوقع ان محب الحرمين حجز دور و افتكر ان اخونا زانيتي لابد في الدرة و ح يفاجئنا بفرحة مماثلة 
بالتوفيق


----------



## mohamed mech (13 ديسمبر 2012)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> تسلم يابو حميد الفرحة خلت محب الحرمين يظهر و يبان
> دايما تفوقك و اتوقع ان محب الحرمين حجز دور و افتكر ان اخونا زانيتي لابد في الدرة و ح يفاجئنا بفرحة مماثلة
> بالتوفيق



عقبال حماده إليكس و الطمونى لما يظهر هو كمان


----------



## mohamed mech (13 ديسمبر 2012)

محب الحرمين قال:


> ما شاء الله تبارك الله يعلم الله كم انا سعيد بذلك الخبر وفي نفس الوقت فخور بك واسال الله لك ان ينقلك لما هو الافضل دائما لك وللاسلام والمسلمين


و نحن ايضا ننتظر حصولك على شهادة مماثلة لتتم فرحتنا


----------



## toktok66 (13 ديسمبر 2012)

ملــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيون مبروك عليك وعلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــينا عرب ومسلمين اجمعين 
وان كان هذا يزيد العبئ والمسؤليه عليك (( وانت اهل لها ))
ويجعلنا اكثر جرأه في الطلب منك فانت اكثرنا علما بما فتح الله عليك (( فرجاء تحملنا ولك الاجر والثواب بأذن المولى التواب ))
اللهم انفعه بعلمه انفعنا بما علمته واثبه على قدر حروف ما قدم وما سيقدم انك انت العاطي الوهاب 

ولا نزكي على الله احدا

​


----------



## mohamed mech (13 ديسمبر 2012)

toktok66 قال:


> ملــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيون مبروك عليك وعلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــينا عرب ومسلمين اجمعين
> وان كان هذا يزيد العبئ والمسؤليه عليك (( وانت اهل لها ))
> ويجعلنا اكثر جرأه في الطلب منك فانت اكثرنا علما بما فتح الله عليك (( فرجاء تحملنا ولك الاجر والثواب بأذن المولى التواب ))
> اللهم انفعه بعلمه انفعنا بما علمته واثبه على قدر حروف ما قدم وما سيقدم انك انت العاطي الوهاب
> ...


ياعم احنا مش قدك 
بقالنا اسبوعين مش عارفين نجاوبك على سؤال 
كم المسافة بين الرشاشات؟
​


----------



## toktok66 (13 ديسمبر 2012)

يا معلمي انتا صـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارووووخ وانا لسه على قد حالي طياره 
ياريت تساعدني


----------



## md beida (13 ديسمبر 2012)

في الحقيقة الاستاذ يستحق الف شهادة
ونرجو من الله ان يمنحه مقاما في الفردوس الاعلى هو وجميع اهله ويمده بالصحة والعافية على ما افادنا في مشاركاته الرائعة واجاباته الكاملة
انا شخصيا اشكره لاهتمامه بنا كمهندسين وفنين صيانة على حد سواء 
وفي رأي انه من حسن حظنا ان مهندس ناجح كمحمد وباقي الاخوة يمدونا بوقتهم الثمين وليس لنا الا الدعاء لكم


اللهم إنا نسألك.... 
زيادة فـي الـــديـــــن
وبركة في العمـــــــر
وصحة في الــــجسد
وسعة في الـــــرزق
وتوبة قبل المــــوت
وشهادة عند المـوت
ومغفرة بعد الــموت
وعفوا عند الحساب
وأمانا من العــــذاب
ونصيبا من الـــــجنة

وارزقنا النظر إلى وجهك الكريم
اللهم ارحـــم موتانا وموتـــــا المسلمين واشــــفي مرضانا ومرضا المســــليمين

امين 



​


----------



## mohamed mech (13 ديسمبر 2012)

md beida قال:


> في الحقيقة الاستاذ يستحق الف شهادة
> ونرجو من الله ان يمنحه مقاما في الفردوس الاعلى هو وجميع اهله ويمده بالصحة والعافية على ما افادنا في مشاركاته الرائعة واجاباته الكاملة
> انا شخصيا اشكره لاهتمامه بنا كمهندسين وفنين صيانة على حد سواء
> وفي رأي انه من حسن حظنا ان مهندس ناجح كمحمد وباقي الاخوة يمدونا بوقتهم الثمين وليس لنا الا الدعاء لكم
> ...


اللهم امين
وإياك والاخوة أجمعين
اللهم إرزقنا الفردوس
​


----------



## احمد مانجستووو (14 ديسمبر 2012)

الف مبرووووووووووك ورفع الله من شأنك والمسلمين اجمعين


----------



## ELSAID THABET (16 ديسمبر 2012)

1000000000 مبروك يامهندس محمد وربنا يوفقك الى مافيه خير لك ويزيدك ان شاء الله


----------



## مهندس خالدالبسيونى (16 ديسمبر 2012)

مليــــــااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار مبروك
:77:ويارب دايما فنجاح وتفوق وللأمام دائما:77:​


----------



## أسيل عبد الرزاق (17 ديسمبر 2012)

انا اقترح على الادارة ان تخصص معاش شهري للمهندس محمد لانه فعلا بيتعب مع الاعضاء ولا يبخل ولا باي معلومة وهو يفرغ نفسه لساعات طويلة من اجل الرد على استفسارات الاخرين وخاصة الجدد بالاضافة الى اسلوبه البسيط والمفهوم في توصيل المعلومات ......


----------



## aati badri (17 ديسمبر 2012)

أسيل عبد الرزاق قال:


> انا اقترح على الادارة ان تخصص معاش شهري للمهندس محمد لانه فعلا بيتعب مع الاعضاء ولا يبخل ولا باي معلومة وهو يفرغ نفسه لساعات طويلة من اجل الرد على استفسارات الاخرين وخاصة الجدد بالاضافة الى اسلوبه البسيط والمفهوم في توصيل المعلومات ......



50/50
ياهندسة
عشان ماتزور


----------



## zanitty (17 ديسمبر 2012)

أسيل عبد الرزاق قال:


> انا اقترح على الادارة ان تخصص معاش شهري للمهندس محمد لانه فعلا بيتعب مع الاعضاء ولا يبخل ولا باي معلومة وهو يفرغ نفسه لساعات طويلة من اجل الرد على استفسارات الاخرين وخاصة الجدد بالاضافة الى اسلوبه البسيط والمفهوم في توصيل المعلومات ......



حلوه فكره المعاشات دى ... 
و اقترح المشرفين كمان ياخدوا معاشات يعنى و لو دعمتونى فى الاقتراح ده حشوفكم معايا بحاجه متخافوش 
انتم فى قلبى


----------



## دمتم بخير (18 ديسمبر 2012)

ألف مليون مبروك ياغالى
والله هذا فضل من الله لك 
علشان أنت انسان محترم 
وتعرف ربنا وبتساعد الناس 
ومبتتأخرش على تقديم المعلومات القيمه فى أى موضوع بتدخله 
وشاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااطر

فأنا أقترح زكاتا على هذا الفضل من الله أن:
تقوم بعمل تلخيص بسيط بقدر الامكان للمستشفيات 
كما فعل أخونا وحبيبنا جزاه الله خيرا ameenoفى الغازات
وهذا يكون لك صدقا جاريه(علم ينتفع به)
وألف مليون ترليون مبروك
هذا الطلب أمانه فى عنقك يا غالى وخد وقتك ومتتأخرش علينا
وروح ياشيخ ربنا يكرمك دنيا واخره


----------



## mech eng2 (18 ديسمبر 2012)

ألف مبرووووووووووووووك والى الامام دائماً


----------



## mohamed mech (19 ديسمبر 2012)

أسيل عبد الرزاق قال:


> انا اقترح على الادارة ان تخصص معاش شهري للمهندس محمد لانه فعلا بيتعب مع الاعضاء ولا يبخل ولا باي معلومة وهو يفرغ نفسه لساعات طويلة من اجل الرد على استفسارات الاخرين وخاصة الجدد بالاضافة الى اسلوبه البسيط والمفهوم في توصيل المعلومات ......




هناك من يعطينى اكثر




aati badri قال:


> 50/50
> ياهندسة
> عشان ماتزور




مع الله 100/100




zanitty قال:


> حلوه فكره المعاشات دى ...
> و اقترح المشرفين كمان ياخدوا معاشات يعنى و لو دعمتونى فى الاقتراح ده حشوفكم معايا بحاجه متخافوش
> انتم فى قلبى



اللهم لاعيش إلاعيش الاخرة
فالدعاء خير من المال
و الحسنات خير من ذهب الدنيا
اللهم إجعل عملنا كله خالصا لوجهك الكريم


----------



## khaled elsone (19 ديسمبر 2012)

ألف ألف مبروك للمهندس/محمد عبدالرحيم و دائما للنجاح و التفوق ،اللهم زدهُ علماً و تقى ...آمين


----------



## fantomas (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*


fantomas قال:



hgف الف مبروك وبالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله تعالى

أنقر للتوسيع...

الله يبارك فيك يا هندسة والى الامام ان شاء الله دائما

*


----------



## mohamed mech (21 ديسمبر 2012)

دمتم بخير قال:


> ألف مليون مبروك ياغالى
> والله هذا فضل من الله لك
> علشان أنت انسان محترم
> وتعرف ربنا وبتساعد الناس
> ...



بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير



mech eng2 قال:


> ألف مبرووووووووووووووك والى الامام دائماً




 الله يبارك فيك وجزاك الله كل خير



khaled elsone قال:


> ألف ألف مبروك للمهندس/محمد عبدالرحيم و دائما للنجاح و التفوق ،اللهم زدهُ علماً و تقى ...آمين



بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير



fantomas قال:


> *
> الله يبارك فيك يا هندسة والى الامام ان شاء الله دائما
> 
> *



بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (22 ديسمبر 2012)

ماشاء الله تستاهل و اكتر يا استاذنا ربنا يباركلك الى الامام دائما


----------



## mohamed mech (22 ديسمبر 2012)

ahmed_sherif1981 قال:


> ماشاء الله تستاهل و اكتر يا استاذنا ربنا يباركلك الى الامام دائما


عقبالك يا بشمهندس أحمد​


----------



## الأنصاري.ليبيا (24 ديسمبر 2012)

ألف مبروووك للباشمهندس و مزيدا من الجهد و التقدم


----------



## golden hawk (29 ديسمبر 2012)

الف الف مبروووووووووووووووك يا هندسة تستحق اكثر من ذلك والله
وفقك الله لكل خير وزادك من العلم


----------



## mohamed mech (29 ديسمبر 2012)

الأنصاري.ليبيا قال:


> ألف مبروووك للباشمهندس و مزيدا من الجهد و التقدم





golden hawk قال:


> الف الف مبروووووووووووووووك يا هندسة تستحق اكثر من ذلك والله
> وفقك الله لكل خير وزادك من العلم



بارك الله فيكم و نتمنى لكم ما هو أفضل دائماً​


----------



## drmady (3 يناير 2013)

مشاء الله ولا قوة الا بالله ،،، مبااااااااااااااارك عليك اخي الكريم وعلينا وبالتوفيق والى الامام دائما وجعلك الله زخرا للاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## مهندسه باور (4 يناير 2013)

مبروك يابشمهندس ولونها متاخره شويه وعقبالنا زيك يارب


----------



## hamadalx (5 يناير 2013)

معلش .......مش بدخل لفترة طويلة ......الحمد لله وماشاء الله ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله .....مليون مبروك لشخص يستاهل كل الخير .....وللأمام ياهندسة


----------



## mohamed mech (6 يناير 2013)

drmady قال:


> مشاء الله ولا قوة الا بالله ،،، مبااااااااااااااارك عليك اخي الكريم وعلينا وبالتوفيق والى الامام دائما وجعلك الله زخرا للاسلام والمسلمين



بارك الله فيك و عقبالك



مهندسه باور قال:


> مبروك يابشمهندس ولونها متاخره شويه وعقبالنا زيك يارب



بارك الله فيكى و عقبالك يارب



hamadalx قال:


> معلش .......مش بدخل لفترة طويلة ......الحمد لله وماشاء الله ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله .....مليون مبروك لشخص يستاهل كل الخير .....وللأمام ياهندسة



حبيبى انت يا مهندس يا إسكندرانى أشوفك عريس يارب


----------



## elshemy1985 (8 يناير 2013)

كم سعدنا لكم بهذا الخبررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## mohamed mech (8 يناير 2013)

elshemy1985 قال:


> كم سعدنا لكم بهذا الخبررررررررررررررررررررررر



ربى يسعدنا بدخولك الجنة اللهم أمين​


----------



## drmady (13 يناير 2013)

مبااااااااااااااااااااااارك وبالتوفيق


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (18 يناير 2013)

*مبارك م محمد وربنا يعلى قدرك انت ومهندس عبد العاطى بدرى*


----------



## اسامة اشرى (19 أكتوبر 2013)

الف مبروك يا مهندسنا الغالى ودائما من تقدم لتقدم بأذن الله


----------



## mohamed mech (19 أكتوبر 2013)

اسامة اشرى قال:


> الف مبروك يا مهندسنا الغالى ودائما من تقدم لتقدم بأذن الله



بارك الله فيك يا هندسة و كل عام و انت بخير :84:


----------



## mserageng (21 أكتوبر 2013)

مبروك يا هندسة ويا ريت تعملنا موضوع عن تجربتك للدورة دى بالكامل بالزاى نقدر ناخد الشهادة دى بالتفاصيل وامتى فى فترة حياتنا كمهندسين والف مبروك تانى مرة وبشكر كل المهندسين القائمين على المنتدى على المعلومات الهامة اللى كلنا بنتعلم منها


----------



## mohamed mech (21 أكتوبر 2013)

mserageng قال:


> مبروك يا هندسة ويا ريت تعملنا موضوع عن تجربتك للدورة دى بالكامل بالزاى نقدر ناخد الشهادة دى بالتفاصيل وامتى فى فترة حياتنا كمهندسين والف مبروك تانى مرة وبشكر كل المهندسين القائمين على المنتدى على المعلومات الهامة اللى كلنا بنتعلم منها



http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/351949-1000?p=2856643#post2856643


----------



## Ali_haya (21 أكتوبر 2013)

والله تستاهلها ياهندسة... ربنا يزيدك من علمه


----------



## اسكندر عمجة (11 فبراير 2014)

mohamed mech قال:


> و على الرابط التالى تجد الكتب اللازم دراستها لدخول الامتحان
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/rar/6U-jS3om/New_Folder.html
> 
> ...



للأسف الملفات غير موجودة ممكن حدا يرفعلنا نفس الملفات مرة تانية؟؟


----------



## mohamed mech (11 فبراير 2014)

New Folder - Download - 4shared


----------



## علاء عسكر (11 فبراير 2014)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## mohamed mech (11 مارس 2014)

New Folder - Download - 4shared - mohamed abdo

رابط جديد


----------



## مهندس احمد خضر (12 مارس 2014)

الف مليون مبروك ودائما في تفوق ونجاح
:75::75::75:


----------



## وائل الشال (16 مارس 2014)

الف الف مليون مبروك يا بشمهندس محمد ،تستاهل كل خير ، رربنا يزيدك ويبارك فيك ، آسف ان التهنئه جات متأخر


----------



## mya1963 (16 مارس 2014)

مبروك وتحيه لك من القلب


----------



## AHMADBHIT (17 مارس 2014)

ماشاء الله الف مبروك وربنا يرفع بيك الاسلام ويزيدك علما


----------

